# 2010 Tasmania Beer Fest Comp



## joecast (4/9/10)

anyone able to find details about this. only see a mention of it on the website but nothing about dates, entry info, categories
http://www.tasmanianbeerfest.com.au/pages/about.php

the tas home brew site has a few more details, but again nothing real specific. 
http://www.thbs.intas.net/

any other info out there? cheers
joe


----------



## joecast (4/9/10)

should have read on a bit more:

The fee is $5 per entry and we require at least 3 x 650ml per entry. 

and entry forms at tas home brew. seems like a lot of beer to put up, but the fee partly makes up fo parting with so much. good luck!
joe


----------



## itmechanic (4/9/10)

Im waiting to hear bach from THBS to clarify the catagories, they have an "Open" catagory for "BOUTIQUE / SPECIALTY / MASH)" beers. All my bees are all grain so im wondering if i can only enter them in this "Open catagory". Will post the info when i know more.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## dago001 (5/9/10)

itmechanic said:


> Im waiting to hear bach from THBS to clarify the catagories, they have an "Open" catagory for "BOUTIQUE / SPECIALTY / MASH)" beers. All my bees are all grain so im wondering if i can only enter them in this "Open catagory". Will post the info when i know more.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul



Yeah, I noticed this as well. Was going to email to find out if all grain brewers were only eligible for the open category, but will wait for your update post. Seems a bit strange if that is the case, sort of discourages me from entering.
Cheers
David


----------



## Smashin (5/9/10)

Insterested in entering this year, hopefully they put up the dates and categories soon. 3 bottles does seam excessive. mmmmm

Smashin


----------



## joecast (8/9/10)

went by tas home brew and they said they will be running the beer fest comp but did not have entry forms just yet. the closing date for entries will be around late october or first november but was not finalised yet. so still plenty of time to get brewing boys (and girls). cheers
joe


----------



## Giz (16/9/10)

Hi all, 
I emailed the brew shop in hobart for some more info the other day. They said you can enter all grain brews in any of the categories you want, not just the open section. I'm a bit gutted, by the time I heard about it I only have 5 stubbies of my favorite batch left, and this is not enough to enter in the comp apparently - thirsty judges!!. Rules and regulations will be on the entry form, when they are ready.. SHould be fun.
Giz


----------



## Lobby Lobster (17/9/10)

Yeah it'd be crazy to exclude all grain from the other categories. I'd have thought it'd be the other way around - would seem odd to enter a kit beer.

I've not entered a comp before but figure a beer fest is a good thing to get behind.

There's bound to be some nifty little brewery set ups come out of the woodwork at this thing (the fest) which will be great to see - and chug.


----------



## joecast (18/9/10)

agree, i am quietly hoping that 3*650mL bottles is a typo or some kind of mistake. thats bloody 10% of a normal sized batch!!




Giz said:


> Hi all,
> I emailed the brew shop in hobart for some more info the other day. They said you can enter all grain brews in any of the categories you want, not just the open section. I'm a bit gutted, by the time I heard about it I only have 5 stubbies of my favorite batch left, and this is not enough to enter in the comp apparently - thirsty judges!!. Rules and regulations will be on the entry form, when they are ready.. SHould be fun.
> Giz


----------



## dago001 (18/9/10)

joecast said:


> agree, i am quietly hoping that 3*650mL bottles is a typo or some kind of mistake. thats bloody 10% of a normal sized batch!!




Somebody might be trying to restock their beer supplies? h34r: How many judges? And how smashed will they be after drinking 3 x 650ml of every beer. I thought they only had a tase of each beer? Won't stop me entering either way though, good to at last have a comp in Tassie.
May the best beer win - bring it on. :beerbang: 
Cheers
LagerBomb

Edit: On Nightshift - typical nightshift cynical reply


----------



## dug (18/9/10)

joecast said:


> agree, i am quietly hoping that 3*650mL bottles is a typo or some kind of mistake. thats bloody 10% of a normal sized batch!!



Thats what they wanted last time I entered. Hope they give more constuctive critisism of the beers than last time. I felt like a crap brewer from the judges comments, despite all my mates saying the brews were good.

not sure if I'll have anything this time round as I just keg everything now.


----------



## joecast (1/10/10)

dug said:


> not sure if I'll have anything this time round as I just keg everything now.


keg here too dug. had to make the extra effort to bottle a few of the last batch and will bottle another this weekend. 

anyway looks like entry forms are up:
http://www.thbs.intas.net/beerfest_2010.htm

still $5 per entry and 3 * 650mL. i didnt see a date but they had up 1 Nov before. styles look the same as they had up earlier too but you state the style on the entry form so scoring/judging seems the same as it was a few years back. good luck all.
joe


----------



## dug (2/10/10)

I picked up an entry form last week while I was getting some ingredients. I have a pale ale to keg so I might put a bit in bottles, also got a wheat beer in the cube waiting for me to get off my arse and pitch yeast into, which I could get done in time for the comp.

Looks like I might turn up to a wedding a little drunk... its on the same day as beer fest. looks like an early start


----------



## joecast (21/10/10)

One week left men. Cut off is 29/10. Threw some bottles into the fridge to help clear up a bit before entering. Winners announced on the Saturday at beerfest 13/11. Good luck all
Joe


----------



## itmechanic (21/10/10)

Beers to CPBF this weekend, good luck to all, hope to see everyone there!

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Smashin (23/10/10)

Bugger took my eye off the ball here. All's I've got is a Belgium Pale Ale just finished fermenting, might have to filter, gas and express post down. Thems the breaks. Good luck all.

Smashin. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuffa (29/10/10)

I had an ESB and pils that I thought would be ready but unfortunately there both still sitting in my lagering fridge. It's a pity because the Pils tastes spectacular out of the fermenter. I ordered a filter but it didn't arrive in time.

I bottled up some Weizenbock last night so if I get a chance after work today I'll drop some in. Entries close today.

I agree LagerBomb I reckon with three bottles per entry the guys at the home brew shop must be going to have a party after the judging.

It's good to see more people in Tassie getting into brewing. Good luck to all that entered and hope to see you at Beerfest. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## dug (30/10/10)

Well I dropped my entries off yesterday. Seems like everyone else was doing the same. thery went from only a handful of entries a couple of weeks ago to well over 50, heading to 60 last night.

not sure how mine will go as I only poured my wit out of the fermenter at 12:00 and handed it over at 3:00... hope it carbs in time. And for my brown ale I just poured from the the keg straight into the bottle...

Nothing like last minute entries :icon_cheers:


----------



## Swizzle (30/10/10)

Well I'm feeling a bit slack now but look forward to a few samples on the day and catching up with whoever's around.

BTW (off topic) had a sensational afternoon get together last weekend with another local brewer - hopefully the first of more in Tas. Popped the fridge on the back of the ute - photos to come!

Jules


----------



## jkeske (8/11/10)

Does anyone know what time they are announcing the results on Saturday?


----------



## itmechanic (8/11/10)

Im pretty sure its at 1.30pm, good luck everyone, see you all there.


----------



## dug (14/11/10)

Well thanks to the wedding of a so called friend... (I mean really who would have their wedding on the same day as beerfest?!) I missed the whole thing.

How was it? best beers? who won the homebrew comp? when can we find out the results?

yes I'm a little impatient, but can you blame me?


----------



## joecast (14/11/10)

Time to move on dug, no need to dwell in the past 
jk

Well done to all who entered and to the winners. Overall winner was Paul uhh Mason? 
He just happened to have beers in light and dark ale, both categories I entered, and won them both. And best overall.

Anyway like you I am eager for the feedback and scores for all entries. Not sure when those will be out though, I would feel a bit rude sending tas home brew an email asking so soon. Might wait till later in the week if nothing comes out. Cheers
Joe


----------



## itmechanic (16/11/10)

Congratulations to all the winners!

I was lucky enough to take out the dark and light ale catagories, aswell as the overall winner. I wish i had been a bit more organised before hand, would have been great to meet some of you.

A little bit dissappointed with Beerfest in general this year, seems to be getting a bit comercial, it was good to see Brewdog there though.

Really looking forward to seeing the full list of results and getting the judges comments. THBS say they should have them up on their site by Wednesday.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## dago001 (16/11/10)

Congatulations ITMechanic,
I guessed that it may have been you that won - must have been the grain from the bulk buy. Unfortunately I didn't get an entry in this year. Had a few carb problems with the Lager I was putting in (overcarbed - won't be using drops anymore) and didn't want to send my porter in as it is a favourite with a few mates. Maybe next year - something to aspire to. 
Well Done
LagerBomb


----------



## Smashin (16/11/10)

Nice work ITM, you've set the bar...... still think your too short to brew..lol

Smashin :icon_cheers:


----------



## peaky (16/11/10)

My wife's family all live in Tasmania and I've never been to visit them. Now that we live in Melbourne we might have to take a trip down there next year to visit the family, 
(and just happen to drive past the beer fest as it's kicking off.....) :icon_cheers:


----------



## DUANNE (16/11/10)

was in tassie on the weekend for the beerfest and have to say it was pretty dissapointing. 3 genuine micros in attendance and the rest being megaswill or large commercially produced beer. the highlight for me though was brew dog and the extremely expensive samples of tnp and sink the bismark. stb was like sucking on a hop cone with the alcohol being less noticeable than i expected,but the 50 ml sample was more than enough to satisfy any curiosity i had of this beer. my personal low light was thbs serving a very barely drinkable beer for the homebrew side of things, if it was my first introduction to hb coming from experianced brewers i would never have started in the hobby.oh and who on earth thought it was a good idea to have a wine stand at BEERFEST?


----------



## peaky (16/11/10)

BEERHOG said:


> was in tassie on the weekend for the beerfest and have to say it was pretty dissapointing. 3 genuine micros in attendance and the rest being megaswill or large commercially produced beer. the highlight for me though was brew dog and the extremely expensive samples of tnp and sink the bismark. stb was like sucking on a hop cone with the alcohol being less noticeable than i expected,but the 50 ml sample was more than enough to satisfy any curiosity i had of this beer. my personal low light was thbs serving a very barely drinkable beer for the homebrew side of things, if it was my first introduction to hb coming from experianced brewers i would never have started in the hobby.oh and who on earth thought it was a good idea to have a wine stand at BEERFEST?



Ha! I forgot to ask about the set up of the beerfest in my post but didn't bother to go back and edit it. Cheers for summing it up beerhog. It might still be worth popping in if I'm about though


----------



## joecast (16/11/10)

itmechanic said:


> Congratulations to all the winners!
> 
> I was lucky enough to take out the dark and light ale catagories, aswell as the overall winner. I wish i had been a bit more organised before hand, would have been great to meet some of you.
> 
> ...


Well done and congrats! Glad it was an AHBer taking out the prize. Any chance of getting some info on the winning beers? I remember some pretty high scores being mentioned so that certainly says something about the skills of the brewer. Cheers!
Joe


----------



## joecast (16/11/10)

Oh,forgot to comment on the fest overall.

Agreed with those that were disappointed. I can't imagine how difficult it would be to organize something like this in tassie, but in saying that it was not what I was hoping it would be. Ive heard conflicting stories about why some of the smaller local brewers were not there but IMO they were sorely missed. It lacked that connection between craft brewer and potential craft beer enthusiast and turned it into a commercial (as beerhog put it) beer drinking event. While opts great to get some of the rare imported extreme beer, the message is lost if people don't get the passion and interaction with brewers explaining why the beer tastes and smell like it does. All the more so if those brewers are plying their trade in our own state.

Anyway off my high horse now. And again, I do tip my hat to the beer fest and comp organizers as their efforts should not be dismissed. Can't wait for the full results and feedback. Hopefully I'll have more time to prepare next year because I look forward to competing again.
Joe


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/11/10)

itmechanic said:


> Congratulations to all the winners!
> 
> I was lucky enough to take out the dark and light ale catagories, aswell as the overall winner. I wish i had been a bit more organised before hand, would have been great to meet some of you.
> 
> ...



Any chance of posting the recipes for your winning dark and light ales?


----------



## itmechanic (16/11/10)

Boagsy said:


> Any chance of posting the recipes for your winning dark and light ales?




Not a problem at all, will do it tomorow after work.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/11/10)

itmechanic said:


> Not a problem at all, will do it tomorow after work.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul




Good on ya mate, congratulations.


----------



## itmechanic (17/11/10)

Dark Ale winner was an Irish Red,

65% Maris Otter
20% Munich 1
5% Carared
4% Med Crystal
4% Dark Crystal
2% Roast Barley

Bitter with Fuggles to about 20 IBU
Goldings for flavour and about 6 IBU

Mash at 68 degrees

WY1084 at 19 degrees.

I will have to wait till i get judges feedback before i can post the light ale recipe, i had a couple in that catagory and im not sure which one won, i thinkk it might have been an all centennial 2 minute no chilled IPA with 1272.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Dazza_devil (17/11/10)

itmechanic said:


> Dark Ale winner was an Irish Red,
> 
> 65% Maris Otter
> 20% Munich 1
> ...




Nice, looks like a good one for the recipeDB.


----------



## Stuffa (22/11/10)

Tas home brew shop is pretty slack they said they would have results posted on their site by the 17/11, still not up.
Cograts Paul well done.


----------



## joecast (22/11/10)

Maybe they're trying to increase views on their site 
Been checking every day. Started to think they meant post as in mailing out letters! I'll be heading over this week anyway to get my bottles and feedback.


----------



## Giz (23/11/10)

new update on the thbs site - results not available til late december??!!


----------



## dug (23/11/10)

Giz said:


> new update on the thbs site - results not available til late december??!!



hahaha.... doesn't really suprise me  

I sent an email off the beerfest website asking when results and comments will be released, still waiting patiently for a reply.


----------

